# A FALLEN WOMAN, Regency historical romance (Brides of Bath)



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

A FALLEN WOMAN is the third book in the award winning Brides of Bath series of stand-alone novels. It was published in mass market paperback in 2002. This is the first ebook offering.



You'll fall for A Fallen Woman, the latest Regency romance by Cheryl Bolen. .this emotional story of a woman's journey from despair to triumph has what we all want from a love story. - _In Print_

A story of healing, forgiveness and change that will make readers cheer. - _Romantic Times_

I would recommend A Fallen Woman to anyone. - _Escape to Romance_

***​
Since his commanding officer took a bullet meant for him, James Moore, now the Earl of Rutledge, feels responsible for the dead man's young son and the boy's exquisite mother, Carlotta Ennis - so responsible that he offers to marry the lavender-eyed beauty. Though their marriage was not to be a love match, Carlotta's torturing presence has James yearning to make her his true wife.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Cheryl, and congratulations on your book!

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome but self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . follow the directions there to be listed. 

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

Though this is the third book in the Brides of Bath series of Regency-set historical novels, it is truly a stand-alone novel. There's a reason the cover has purple. . .


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

The third book in the Brides of Bath series of Regency-set historicals, A FALLEN WOMAN is probably the most deeply emotional. Youl'll need your hankies later in the book!


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

I had a reader this week tell me A FALLEN WOMAN should be made into Lifetime movie. I told him I wish he had contacts in the industry! Of the 3 Brides of Bath books on the site, this 3rd one is totally a stand-alone novel.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

This book has been out of print since 2002; so, I'm very happy that it's available again.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

Book 3 in the Brides of Bath series, A FALLEN WOMAN is by far the most deeply emotional of the stories. And it's a stand-alone read.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

NEW PRICE! A Fallen Woman has been reduced to only 99-cents.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

This really, really is a stand-alone novel. (The heroine's former lover's story is in Book 2, WITH HIS RING.)


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

Dropping the price to 99 cents is really moving this book.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

Take advantage of this temporary price reduction.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

Readers are gobbling this up.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

Happily, this is still in the Top 20. Number 10 yesterday in Regency historicals.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

The lady in purple keeps hovering around Number 10.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

This is Book 3 in the Brides of Bath series. I'm happy to announce that the 4th book was released this week. It's titled TO TAKE THIS LORD and is the final one.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

This is still the only one of the four Brides of Baths books to be priced at 99 cents.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

Originally priced at $3.49, this was reduced in July. It's going to be going up again.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

The price will be going back to its original $3.49 very soon.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

Amazon should put the price back to $3.49 this week; so, it's still a bargain at 99 cents.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

Amazon still hasn't put the price back up on this. Grrrrrr. So, it's still a bargain.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

It's been weeks now since I requested Amazon to return the price th $3.49. B&N and Smashwords did it within days...


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

Any day now this will change from $.99 back to its original price of $3.49.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

Still awaiting the restoration to the original price on this book.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

This book is no longer sale priced. Now all 4 Brides of Bath books are priced at $3.49-- still a bargain, considering their original paperback price was about twice that much!


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

Originally print published nine years ago, this book was titled by my publishing house. I must say A FALLEN WOMAN is a much better title than my working title: BELEAGURED BRIDE.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

This is one of my covers that I've never changed. I still like it.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

The color purple on the cover is no accident. Carlotta is the woman in purple.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

This is very much a stand-alone book, though it's Book 3 in the Brides of Bath.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

This book spent the previous 5 days as a freebie, where it ranked about 150 and about number 10 in historical romance. It's now back up to $3.49.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

This is Book 3 in the Brides of Bath. Book 1 is free today only.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

Book 1 in this series is back in the Top 20 of Regency Historical.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

Read A FALLEN WOMAN to learn who always wears the color purple.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

Romantic Times' magazine reviewer said this book, "will make you cheer."


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

This is one my signature "marriage of convenience" stories.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

This book is temporarily being offered for $.99.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

All books in this four-book series now priced at $3.49.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

Each of the four Brides of Bath books is now priced at $3.49.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

My publisher (back in 2002) selected this name for the mass market paperback edition. It is probably better than my original, Beleaguered  Bride, but I really don't like either. Now that I'm self publishing it with a different cover I'd like to change it, but I'm afraid readers might think I'm trying to trick them into buying the same book twice.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

This has been out as an ebook for one year.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

I really wish I could change the title.


----------

